# The most incredibly lame classical music jokes



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Lunasong said:


> Are there any trumpet players on the forum?
> 
> Do you play the Trumpet Voluntary?
> No, my parents made me do it.
> ...


----------

